# Terrified I hit a pedestrian without realizing it



## Anxiousdriver (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello,
Happy to have found this forum. (Newbie here 🤗) I was hoping someone could help me. I have always been worried when driving I may hit someone. Yesterday morning I was at a 4 way stop. Looked around, waited for one car to go and checked the truck to my right was not going and started to go slowly. The truck honks and I see to my right a pedestrian beside my car who yells "Hey!" Rightfully so. Out of shock I drove across the road (the pedestrian was beside my car not in front of it. I heard no noise and felt no bumps). I drove out of shock at not noticing him. I looked in my rear view mirror and saw him standing on the other side of the street. I thought I should get out of my car and apologize for not seeing him and scaring myself and him. But thought it would be dumb since I didn't touch him and he would probably tell me off. But I stayed in my car for about 2 minutes to calm down. There were two other pedestrians on the other side of the street at the time who did not react and walked passed me. After this I got so scared. What if I did hit him with my car and blanked it out of my mind. So I went down the street to turn around and when I got back to the4 way stop no one was there. I did see the truck that honked to warn me leave but no one else. I drove up the street slowly to see if I could see the pedestrian but he was nowhere in sight. After going back about five times I went nervously to work. My coworkers say I would know if i hit someone, it would make noise etc. The dirt on my small car would be at least dusted off by whatever part of his body my car hit/grazed. There are no marks on my car only the dust that has been there for days. After work due to my panic of maybe having inadvertently performed a hit and run I went to my local police station. I told the officer my story that there was a pedestrian really close to my car (which was my fault) and at the time I was sure I had not hit him but later due to anxiety I was worried that perhaps I had. So that is why I was there. He checked the reports and the calls that came in that day, asked me what time the potential event occurred and told me there were no reports of anything like that in that area. I offered to leave my info just in case and he said basically no need it is fine.

Now it is 36hours later and I am so afraid that maybe I did hit him and that the police will arrest me for hit and run causing bodily injury. 

I wish I had gotten out of my car and had the guy yell at me, at least then I would know for sure that he was fine.

Do you think if I had hit him he would have reported it to the police by now? If he does report something since I never truly left the scene and went to check numerous times in 5 minutes and even went to the police station is it possible the charge would not be as harsh?

Sorry for such a long babbled post I am just so scared that the police will show up tonight or tomorrow. I really tried to do alll that I could.

Please help! Gosh this anxiety stuff is harsh. Wish I had other people's brains who just move on right away assured everything will be alright.

Thank you in advance for your help and time. I do appreciate it.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

The pedestrian would have let you know...absolutely. 

Put it out of your mind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

It sounds as if you may have what's called hit and run ocd, where you obsessively fear hitting someone with your vehicle.



> The person begins to doubt themselves and question whether or not they checked enough or perhaps they missed something. They may repeatedly drive back to check until they are absolutely certain that no one has been hit. The person might also check their rearview mirrors extensively for any signs of an accident or to observe other drivers reactions for evidence that a passerby was just hit. Other common compulsions include extensive reassurance seeking (reassuring themselves as well as asking for reassurance from others), monitoring the road for any bumps, and listening and looking for any emergency vehicles. A person might avoid certain areas (school zones) or even avoid driving all together. After the drive is completed, a person with hit-and-run OCD might check the news for any reports of a hit-and-run accident.


http://houstonocdprogram.org/hit-and-run-ocd/


----------



## Anxiousdriver (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh I completely agree with your suggestion that I may have hit and run OCD. It is not fun. Since one of my greatest fears is hurting someone with my car.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ocd 100%


----------



## Anxiousdriver (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you for the reassurance, it was helpful and truly needed. Thank you again. I hope that by the weekend if no news from the police occurs that I will be able to feel better that I did not even graze the guy. Thank you again.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Cars hit by deer


























a person would at least have made a dent.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anxiousdriver said:


> Oh I completely agree with your suggestion that I may have hit and run OCD. It is not fun. Since one of my greatest fears is hurting someone with my car.


Same.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

He was probably okay. Just see how it goes. It will be fine im sure.


----------



## Anxiousdriver (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I am trying to convince myself that the anxiety I feel is just that, anxiety. Not that I unconsciously believe I hit him. Man the mind can get creative! I really should have gotten out of my car to let the guy tell me off for scaring him. Then I would know that all is fine. I hope that by going to the police should the worst happen they would have record that I tried to correct it all and not label it a true hit and run. When do you think I can calm down knowing that if a report was made to the police they would have come knocking on my door already? So sorry to obsessed over this but it is what it is.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anxiousdriver said:


> When do you think I can calm down knowing that if a report was made to the police they would have come knocking on my door already? So sorry to obsessed over this but it is what it is.


Relax now lol. You saw the guy being ok, and you went to the police that day and no report was made. You're all clear. I'm not even sure he could even claim you hit him now even if he wanted too. They would be like why didn't you report it when it happened? Breathe you didn't hit him and you're not in trouble. Just maybe be more careful next time. :smile2:


----------



## Anxiousdriver (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you all so much for your replies. They really do help. Amazing how creative the mind can be when scared. I can clearly recall every part of the "incident" except the part when I went by him. Although it is entirely possible there is nothing to remember, no sound or bump because nothing happened. But man my mind is trying to find any clue that maybe I grazed him or something. Why do our minds work this way? It is so counterintuitive. Still feel scared that the person only reports the incident later on. I have to put my faith in the powers that be and hope that if the worse case scenario occurs that by having gone to the police the day of would show there was not only no intent to hit and run but that I really didn't think there was anything to report at the time of the incident. Shame it would look really bad to head back every few days to the police to inquire lol.

I hope you are all having a great day full of peace of mind.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've heard this is actually a common type of OCD.

I have OCD though more of the hoarding and obsessive thinking type. Never worried about hitting anyone as they would make quite a dent in the car. This isn't the kind of thing you can be unsure of. It's like being unsure of whether you gave birth to a baby with the head the size of a basketball.


----------



## Anxiousdriver (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Sorry to hear that you have similar symptoms. I do have a few other symptoms. At work I am the last to leave and must ensure the door is closed and locked. I would check it time and time again. Even going so far as to drive back to wrk at 10:30pm in the middle of winter to double check. I also have to double check that the stove is off, doors are locked with keys inside the house before going to bed. But that one is more because my mother who lives with me has early Alzheimer's so she can forget those things. 

Must be nice for those without OCD or anxiety to not constantly be worried about something. 

Thank you for the tips, I will try them. But for now the anxiety is too strong to try and focus on other things or ideas. Strange it is almost like I am afraid if I stop worrying about it, then the police will come. I am sure my therapist would have a field day with this lol.

Thank you again for your reply.


----------

